

Ask HN: other mathematical link/discussion forums? - jmount

What are your favorite math/science link/discussion forums?  Not too many come to mind: Hacker News, Stack Overflow http://stackoverflow.com/ , NuclearPhynance http://www.nuclearphynance.com/ , MathOverflow http://mathoverflow.net/ .  I feel there must be some other big ones that I just have not heard of yet.
======
wmat
[http://www.onlinecollege.org/2009/10/19/100-incredible-
open-...](http://www.onlinecollege.org/2009/10/19/100-incredible-open-
lectures-for-math-geeks/)

<http://www.mathpuzzle.com/>

<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/>

------
jmount
Also, related question- would you consider the old newsgroups world (I guess
as filtered through Google Groups such as
<http://groups.google.com/group/sci.math/topics> ) as still being worth
following?

